# Best Curry In London



## stroober (Mar 9, 2006)

i have some friend comeing over from North Africa at the end of the month.

They are gasping for a really good curry.

So the question is what is the best Curry house in London you have come across?

Answers on a postcard please......


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2006)

Khan's on brixton water Lane is awesome. there are some tiptop places in brick lane too


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 9, 2006)

sadly the obvious answer of Brick Lane no longer applies having been gradually morphed into some sort of  Curry Theme St. better to head off  out to the outskirts for authentic stuff in my experience , my personal favourites are in Upton Park but apart from the obvious attraction for West Ham fans  theres not a lot else going for it. For an upmarket treat though you could try Saloos which is a Pakistani restaurant in SW1 which is excellent.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> There are some tiptop places in brick lane too



No there aren't. There isn't one restaurant on Brick Lane making authentic Indian or Pakistani food. In fact *not* bringing your friend here would be a good start in itself.

Khans has excellent food but the restaurant itself is terrible, drab and uncomfortable. 

Two of my favorites:

Radha Krishna Bhavan on Tooting High Street. Fantastic South Indian food. Loads of veggie options.

New Tayyabs in Whitechapel for amazing Pakistani food. Not for Vegetarians though.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2006)

what about drummond street?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 9, 2006)

Mirch Masala, branches in Tooting and Norbury. Great Karahi dishes at cheap prices. Bring your own booze and all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2006)

Punjab on corner of Neal St and Shaftesbury Avenue.. went there on Monday, very, very nice.


----------



## STFC (Mar 9, 2006)

I've never been, but Southall is meant to have a huge number of restaurants serving a variety of authentic South East Asian cuisine.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 9, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Mirch Masala, branches in Tooting and Norbury. Great Karahi dishes at cheap prices. Bring your own booze and all.



Seconded. Those places are awesome - great tandoor ovens pumping out wonderful meat and breads.

If you can stop your legs sticking to the plasticky fast food style seating then you'll be in for a treat.

I've got to say Khan's has gone down in my estimation too. There's a kid on the Brixton takeaway block - Gousia - that makes much better food imo.


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 9, 2006)

the bengal clipper in shad thames was nice IMO


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> the bengal clipper in shad thames was nice IMO



Yeah but it burned down didn't it?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 9, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> the bengal clipper in shad thames was nice IMO



I thought is was over priced wank.

Rasa is the way to go, no contest really.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2006)

I really like Masala Zone, just off Carnaby Street. Shit name, great food. Especially the thalis. Or just go to Southall and have a wander around.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2006)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

> Rasa is the way to go, no contest really.



Veggie only though


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Veggie only though


no there's a branch oposite that does meat too, not quite as good imo.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Veggie only though




Not true!



> Rasa Travancore
> 
> You get the whole shabang here with meat, seafood and vegetarian dishes ! Meat dishes include chicken, duck and lamb, seafood includes fish, prawn and crab and the vegetarian menu has some unusual dishes! Click here for menu!
> 
> ...



http://www.rasarestaurants.com/index.php?option=travencore


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 9, 2006)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> no there's a branch oposite that does meat too, not quite as good imo.




Quit meat and become AR nazi/veggy then!


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 9, 2006)

Kastoori in Tooting, I could eat their Bel Puri til I was sick

also Shri Krisna further down Tooting High St almost Colliers wood

but my current fave Sarkels in Southfields


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> I've never been, but Southall is meant to have a huge number of restaurants serving a variety of authentic South East Asian cuisine.




India's in South East Asia?


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> Khan's on brixton water Lane is awesome. there are some tiptop places in brick lane too



Khan's is alright, but there are much better places to eat, imo.

There are a couple of curry places we frequent in Hounslow that are really nice.. also a place in Southall, and a veggie place in Kenton.

And there's that one nr Aldgate, but the name escapes me.. you'll need to book for that though, unless you fancy queueing outside.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> New Tayyabs in Whitechapel for amazing Pakistani food. Not for Vegetarians though.



That's the one nr Algate whose name escaped me!

We went there with GG though, she's a veggie...


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 9, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Punjab on corner of Neal St and Shaftesbury Avenue.. went there on Monday, very, very nice.



What were the prices like? Have walked past that so many times, but never made it in there.

That might have to change


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm checking out a place called Tabaq on Balham Hill tomorrow.  It looks very good and I'm hoping it will be cos it's my birthday dinner out! Will post here again with the answer.

http://www.tabaq.co.uk

Agree with what's already been said about the poorness of Brick Lane and the excellence of Tooting!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> What were the prices like? Have walked past that so many times, but never made it in there.
> 
> That might have to change



Not much more than your average takeaway..

Went with my parents, so pigged out a bit, between us:

3 meat starters

1 Prawn Dish
1 Chicken Dish
1 Lamb Dish

3 veggie dishes

2 lemon rice

1 chilli naan

4 cobras and 2 glasses of white wine

with service it was £80.


----------



## keggers (Mar 9, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> I've never been, but Southall is meant to have a huge number of restaurants serving a variety of authentic South East Asian cuisine.



Yep Southall has loads of good places. Ugly though.


----------



## STFC (Mar 9, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> India's in South East Asia?



Did I say South East Asia? <checks post> Oops, yes I did! I meant Southern Asia (as in not just Indian).

East Ham High Street's got a good choice of curry houses as well, especially up Manor Park end.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure where you are but Tandorri Nights on Lordship Land, Rast Dulwich(11 mins train from London Bridge) is about the best i've eaten in London. All the food is freshly prepared (they refuse to use the 'Gravy Pot,' ) organic veg and meat - definitely worth a visit if you're this neck of the woods. Slight more expensive than your normal - once tried you wont regret it.


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 9, 2006)

My parents have started going to this place called Mo's.  I think they have branches in Wembley and Southall.  Absolutely gorgeous food (made with fresh curry leaves and all)!


----------



## Droppin' (Mar 9, 2006)

stroober said:
			
		

> i have some friend comeing over from North Africa at the end of the month.
> 
> They are gasping for a really good curry.
> 
> ...



Think somebody else mentioned it but Kastooris in Tooting would be my bet.

Vegetarian, if you don't mind that kind of thing, but absolutely delicious.

The Thanki family spent time in Africa also, so perhaps your friend may recognise some of their dishes...who knows!

Try the Tomato curry if you go...top nosh


----------



## hektik (Mar 10, 2006)

the india club at 140 the strand (just by waterloo bridge).

the set menu is classic southern indian food, and for 12 quid you get an amazing amount: poppadums, onion bahji, chilli bahji, dhoti, lamb bhuna, chicken curry, vegetable dahl, a potato curry thing, rice and naan.

plus it is bring your own booze.

dont take people who require the place to look nice though - it looks like a 1970's canteen, and not in an 'ironic' way either, it just has never been done up, so it is a bit (lot) worn about the edges.  it's really hard to find as well, as there is no advertising, you just go up 3 flights of stairs from the main road, and  its tucked away.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 10, 2006)

Ragam on Cleveland St (near the BT tower) does fantastic Keralan food. They make the best dosa in town. 

I'm getting curry pangs now


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> New Tayyabs in Whitechapel for amazing Pakistani food. Not for Vegetarians though.




I'm veggie and had no problems there... not the range of somewhere like (the flipping gorgeous - another vote for the tomato curry btw!) Kastoori obviously (what with it being a veggy restaurant) but compared to any other nation's cuisine it was fine!!   Blinking spicey though and definitely make sure you book a table or you'll be screwed!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Seconded. Those places are awesome - great tandoor ovens pumping out wonderful meat and breads.
> 
> If you can stop your legs sticking to the plasticky fast food style seating then you'll be in for a treat.
> 
> I've got to say Khan's has gone down in my estimation too. There's a kid on the Brixton takeaway block - Gousia - that makes much better food imo.



I do like Gousia and have been using it quite a bit since you recommended it to me.. but I can't turn my back on Khan's.. they give me such a warm welcome whenever I go there - friends who visit 4x a year from oop North always _insist_ on going there for dinner.. plus, they make a point of selling their food on the fact they don't add colourings (which are quite prevalent in other curry house's food) and their food is consistently good.  Occasionally I go in there when my OH is away an order a stupidly small amount of food to take home and they're just as warm and nice to me as when I bring a group.  

Gousia, I must admit is very nice and what it very much has going for it is the fact that they deliver _enormous_ portions, so there's always enough for brekkie the next morning!!    

We've just ordered from Bombay Inn as they are stupidly cheap and do a bottle of wine for orders over £20 (enough food to last DAYS!) and last time they brought us a £6 bottle of Ernesto and Julio Gallo wine with it...   

Thing is, we order that much curry it makes sense to chop and change.  Still not ordered from Mirch Masaleh though.. heard mixed reports and I'm veggie  and it seems quite meaty... got the takeaway menu here in my curry files, but yet to give it a go...


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Still not ordered from Mirch Masaleh though.. heard mixed reports and I'm veggie  and it seems quite meaty... got the takeaway menu here in my curry files, but yet to give it a go...



I was really unimpressed with Mirch Masala - found it very, very greasy & it had the ambience of McDonalds. 

Shahee Belphoori (London Road, opposite Norbury Station) has both excellent food & fantastically cheap prices - myself, Antelope & a friend went last Sat. & had three courses & plenty of drinks & even with a generous tip it was £20 each! (It's veggie - the food is not unlike the restarants you find in Drummond Street).


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2006)

I've still yet to find any curryhouse in London that I like as much as Khan's (Brixton). As Gaijingirl says they're really sweet and friendly.

And I think their curry is the most delicious I've ever tasted anywhere! Really fresh ingredients, unique flavour. Gorgeous. An indian colleague of mine says that it's the only curry house her mum will go to as it's the most authentic! (excluding tikka masalas of course which are not authentic at all!).

I've been to Tayyabs in Whitechapel twice - the first time it was excellent, but the second time the food was really mediocre and the service was appalling - they literally bought poppadoms to us as we were sitting down taking our coats off and clearly wanted to get rid of us asap. Very rude!

There's a fantastic veggie indian restaurant called Jai Krishna on Stroud Green Road. The food is gorgeous, really fresh and tastes home cooked. It's a lovely little place, really casual environment, and you can bring your own booze (no corkage).


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> also Shri Krisna further down Tooting High St almost Colliers wood



I had an unfortunate experience there once....I ordered a fish curry that was just basically a spinal column with loads of bones in curry sauce.   Absolutely rank!  

Perhaps they were just having a bad day....


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I've still yet to find any curryhouse in London that I like as much as Khan's (Brixton).



Yes, Khan's is really good - & I've discovered there's also one in Battersea (Lavender Hill).  

I didn't realise they were the same chain, but after my last visit to the Brixton one I noticed the menus are the same.


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I had an unfortunate experience there once....I ordered a fish curry that was just basically a spinal column with loads of bones in curry sauce.   Absolutely rank!
> 
> Perhaps they were just having a bad day....



I'll have to check with Antelope but I think we had a bad experience there too - had to wait nearly an hour for our food, & the tables are too close together & mixed to allow smokers & non-smokers to co-exist. I like a tab or two after a meal but the guy next to us chain-smoking was really off-putting.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2006)

Oooh, a Khan's in Battersea too! Didn't realise there was more than one. I wonder if the food is identical - or whether they have different chefs. I guess they can't be in two places at once, can they...!





			
				oryx said:
			
		

> I like a tab or two after a meal


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

>



  Not after a meal!


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Kastoori in Tooting




  

Must take Stig there!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Not sure where you are but Tandorri Nights on Lordship Land, Rast Dulwich(11 mins train from London Bridge) is about the best i've eaten in London. All the food is freshly prepared (they refuse to use the 'Gravy Pot,' ) organic veg and meat - definitely worth a visit if you're this neck of the woods. Slight more expensive than your normal - once tried you wont regret it.



Thats an easy bus ride from us -- is it good for veggies??


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Ragam on Cleveland St (near the BT tower) does fantastic Keralan food. They make the best dosa in town.



<makes notes>


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> There's a fantastic veggie indian restaurant called Jai Krishna on Stroud Green Road. The food is gorgeous, really fresh and tastes home cooked. It's a lovely little place, really casual environment, and you can bring your own booze (no corkage).



Great place, and handy for the Old Dairy a little way further up Stroud Green Road as well (top ale friendly boozer  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2006)

oryx said:
			
		

> I like a tab or two after a meal






			
				han said:
			
		

>



You've not talked to many Northerners have you han?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 13, 2006)

come 2 think of it; if you are in NW London, you couldn't do much better than walk down wembley high rd and ealing Rd, wembley; both laden with good curry houses


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> come 2 think of it; if you are in NW London, you couldn't do much better than walk down wembley high rd and ealing Rd, wembley; both laden with good curry houses



Stig's mentioned at least one (in Wembley High Road I think, not far from her work) that comes strongly recommended, great for veggies and non veggies alike apparantly (she's yet to try it though).

But I don't know the name or details, will bring this thread to her attention.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Thats an easy bus ride from us -- is it good for veggies??



They do have a good selection of veggies - my girlfriend normally orders 2 or 3 veg dishes rather than a meat main and beign Indian herself, seh really does rate it. If you do go make sure you book as it does get rammed. Inside 72 on Lordship Lane is also worth a post curry drink...(or pre!)


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> <makes notes>



Ragam is seconded/thirded, very good and IIRC they do a good a lunch offer..


----------



## liberty (Mar 13, 2006)

Not much help but I think it was the one we had on Saturday around Cabbage Henrys


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2006)

never quite understood why Khans is so highly regarded. It's pretty good, and it's handy, but it's far from top notch.

Have to agree about Brick Lane too, it's really generic, very homogenised, and not even that cheap any more...


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Have to agree about Brick Lane too, it's really generic, very homogenised, and not even that cheap any more...



if people are in the Brick Lane area - don't bother with any curry houses there - go to the Lahore Kebab house - just off commercial road - went there recently for lunch and it was gorgeous - perfectly cooked - loads & cheap - we stuffed ourselves and it came to about a sixer a head...it is outstanding and beats the crap out of the brick lane places. Very basic but the food is top notch!

http://www.london-eating.co.uk/3011.htm


----------



## han (Mar 13, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> You've not talked to many Northerners have you han?



I've lived with a friggin scouser for the past 7 years!  

But then they do talk a different language to't others... 

Fancy a barm  ?


----------



## han (Mar 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> never quite understood why Khans is so highly regarded. It's pretty good, and it's handy, but it's far from top notch.



dyouwanna scrap abaaat it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I've lived with a friggin scouser for the past 7 years!







> But then they do talk a different language to't others...
> 
> Fancy a barm  ?



I had to ask about this off a foreigner (moose) just the other weekend ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> if people are in the Brick Lane area - don't bother with any curry houses there - go to the Lahore Kebab house - just off commercial road - went there recently for lunch and it was gorgeous - perfectly cooked - loads & cheap - we stuffed ourselves and it came to about a sixer a head...it is outstanding and beats the crap out of the brick lane places. Very basic but the food is top notch!
> 
> http://www.london-eating.co.uk/3011.htm



Definitely worth investigating ... and we have a chance only this coming Thursday ... and the review from Punit sugests it'd be OK for veggies too ...I'll see what Stig thinks.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> dyouwanna scrap abaaat it?



I wouldn't go out of my way to go to Khans, where as I would for some of the others I've been to.

I only go to Khans for the company


----------



## spiralx (Mar 14, 2006)

Try Spices in Islington

http://www.london-eating.co.uk/6330.htm

Very good food, cheap, excellent service and knowledgable staff - and you can bring your own booze in from the offy over the road


----------



## christonabike (Mar 14, 2006)

Tabaq down South Clapham way was good on Friday

Grumpy bastard waiters though


----------



## Belushi (Mar 14, 2006)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Tabaq down South Clapham way was good on Friday
> 
> Grumpy bastard waiters though



Is that the place near the Tube? Is it pricey?

I was at Mirch Masala again last night, excellent as always.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.tabaq.co.uk/

Here's the site

Can't remember the prices cos as it was Ms CoaB's birthday, we were leathered 

Last out though! Chucked out more like!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 14, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> if people are in the Brick Lane area - don't bother with any curry houses there - go to the Lahore Kebab house - just off commercial road - went there recently for lunch and it was gorgeous - perfectly cooked - loads & cheap - we stuffed ourselves and it came to about a sixer a head...it is outstanding and beats the crap out of the brick lane places. Very basic but the food is top notch!
> 
> http://www.london-eating.co.uk/3011.htm



Had my lunch there today. Probably the best curry I've had. Without sounding poncy about it, the layers of flavours in the dishes just kept on coming. I've never reacted to food the way I did when I spooned some of the spinach dish into my fat face. "Oh wow.....mmmmm jesus... ah, mmmmm, christ thats unbelievable.... etc"

Between 2 of us we had 2 meat dishes and 2 veg dishes. Popadums, pickles rice and bread. £25. Almost beyond belief for the the quality of the food. 

If you've not been go to this restaurant as soon as you can.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2006)

Bengal Clipper in Shad Thames, very, very nice.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 15, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Had my lunch there today. Probably the best curry I've had. Without sounding poncy about it, the layers of flavours in the dishes just kept on coming. I've never reacted to food the way I did when I spooned some of the spinach dish into my fat face. "Oh wow.....mmmmm jesus... ah, mmmmm, christ thats unbelievable.... etc"
> 
> Between 2 of us we had 2 meat dishes and 2 veg dishes. Popadums, pickles rice and bread. £25. Almost beyond belief for the the quality of the food.
> 
> If you've not been go to this restaurant as soon as you can.



Right, thats it, Stig and I will be going to this on Thursday before I head off for Zion Train in Brick Lane ... curry outside the Lane, gig in it afterwards  ... innit!!!


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2006)

Cafe Naz on Brick Lane is nice if you want a contemporary decor type thing. Familiar dishes on the menu if (like me) you like the comfort of british style curry.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2006)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> Cafe Naz on Brick Lane is nice if you want a contemporary decor type thing. Familiar dishes on the menu if (like me) you like the comfort of british style curry.



I went there a couple of weeks ago and had a very good thali meal.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 15, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Right, thats it, Stig and I will be going to this on Thursday before I head off for Zion Train in Brick Lane ... curry outside the Lane, gig in it afterwards  ... innit!!!



FAVOUR NEEDED PLEASE!!

Can anyone remember the name/exact location of the pub just behind the Royal London Hospital, Whitechapel (pub was in a street parallel to the High Street) which Urbanites assembled in prior to Sunray's farewell curry gathering a few months ago (the curry was in that very crowded/popular curry place in Fieldgate Street) ???


----------



## rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

the curry was at tayyab's. cannot remember the pub tho. try google?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 15, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> the curry was at tayyab's. cannot remember the pub tho. try google?



OK thanks for the narrowing down ... but I cant recall which street it was in so that's a hindrance  too ...

ETA next day ... we're doing the Black Bull, 199 Whitechapel Rpad now, it's very near the tube and apparantly has 4 Nethergate ales, well remembered from Strawberry Fair last year.   

It's also 2004's East London CAMRA pub of the year ...


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 17, 2006)

did you like it Will? lahore kebab house?


----------



## cybertect (Mar 22, 2006)

Re: Bengal Clipper




			
				trashpony said:
			
		

> Yeah but it burned down didn't it?



I hope not or else I'm going blind.. I work right opposite on Curlew St and I've not noticed. I've thoroughly enjoyed it when I've been in and my boss who lives round the corner subsists on a mixture of food parcels from his Indian mother-in-law and Clipper takeaways, if that's any recommendation 






			
				Juice Terry said:
			
		

> also Shri Krisna further down Tooting High St almost Colliers wood



I think the Sri Krisha was better in the early 90s. I last went there a couple of years ago and it while good, it wasn't the amazing taste experience I'd enjoyed previously. Maybe I should pop down again though. I think they own the pub next door too...




			
				Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Two of my favorites:
> 
> Radha Krishna Bhavan on Tooting High Street. Fantastic South Indian food. Loads of veggie options.



Motion seconded.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 22, 2006)

My experience at Lahore Kebab House was so good last week I'm rushing my wife there over the weekend!

By the way if you are going up there the restaurant is not licensed but you can bring your own and there is no corkage.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't been to the Lahore for a good few years, some friends took me there and it was brilliant!  So cheap and the food was good.  I loved the way it was so basic cafe style with the wash hand basin in the dining area! I think it might have been refurbished since then.
As others have said, Jai Krishna in Stroud Green is good as is Ravi Shanker (sp?) in Drummond Street.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 22, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Re: Bengal Clipper
> 
> I hope not or else I'm going blind.. I work right opposite on Curlew St and I've not noticed.



Seems they *did* have a bit of a fire a few weeks ago, but it wasn't terminal.

They've got a Bollywood movie crew in filming this morning.


----------



## Macabre (Mar 22, 2006)

My house mate's Sri Lankan and has a Punjabi friend, they say the most authentic (and cheap) south indian food in on North St., East Ham


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 22, 2006)

Depa Tandoori on Leigh Street WC1 is my fave. The curry is great, obviously, the ambience pleasant and the service excellent. There are others a little cheaper in the area (Russel Square/King's Cross) but this is the best. It's the main thing I'll miss in the area when I move in a couple of months.

http://www.depatandoori.com/


----------



## paolo (Mar 22, 2006)

One more...

Cafe Spice Namaste on Prescott Street E1, in an old courthouse. All fairly unique dishes - I think the style is termed "Pan Asian". They obviously think they're doing something right as they sell their own cookbooks too. Upmarket. Funky coloured high roomed place. Downside is proximity to city (i.e. suits / a bit formal)

There's a branch in Battersea too now - probably more relaxed than the original.


----------



## oryx (Mar 22, 2006)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> There's a branch in Battersea too now - probably more relaxed than the original.



I think that's gone now (if you mean the one on Lavender Hill) - a bit of a shame as I always meant to try it out!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had a curry in that Cafe Spice Namaste on Lavender Hill. It was very good, about £20 a head without drinks. Not too sure if it's still there or not.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> did you like it Will? lahore kebab house?



Very belatedly caught up with this ... ooops ..

YES, went there last Thursday prior to the Zion Train gig, the place was superb, highly recommended with some fine veggie choices as well as meat ones. And very reasonably priced.

I had an okra curry with some mushroom rice, behind the more powerful  than expected hotness !!!  lay some very subtle and variegated spices and flavours ...

And you can buy bottled Cobras from the offy just across Commercial Road.

Kept some of the curry to eat at home the next evening. Finish off yer curry while staying indoors on a Friday, it's traditional for St Patricks night innit


----------



## STFC (Mar 23, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And you can buy bottled Cobras from the offy just across Commercial Road.



Cobra? Cold, fizzy stuff? You surprise me William.

I've heard good things about the Lahore, must give it a try soon.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 23, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Very belatedly caught up with this ... ooops ..
> 
> YES, went there last Thursday prior to the Zion Train gig, the place was superb, highly recommended with some fine veggie choices as well as meat ones. And very reasonably priced.
> 
> ...



Going tonight - couldn't hold out until the weekend. Those who say curry is addictive are right!


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Going tonight - couldn't hold out until the weekend. Those who say curry is addictive are right!



   

I went this afternoon! for work lunch! again..


 

chicken karahi was superb.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2006)

if you wanna change, you can try a curry at sri thai soho on old compton street.

chilli spices on clapham park road do an excellent take-out.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 23, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I went this afternoon! for work lunch! again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to have the lamb karahi but there you go and put doubt in my mind!


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I was going to have the lamb karahi but there you go and put doubt in my mind!



what did you have in the end then.....


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 27, 2006)

I had lamb.They must cook it for about a week it’s so tender and flavoursome.

Also for a very good and very cheap curry don’t forget the Indian YMCA.  It’s in Fitzroy Square just off Tottenham Court Road. Canteen self service set up. It’s open from about 12 -2.30pm lunch and about 6-8PM for dinner. No alcohol allowed.


----------



## markb28970 (Mar 28, 2006)

Another vote for Mirch Masala been to both Tooting and Commercial Road and never had a duff meal.  Masala Zone used to be good but have had a couple of dodgy dishes there recently (cheap chicken being used).  Tayaab's pretty good for the tandoor dishes (lamb chops, tandoori chicken, breads), although their curries are not as good.  Cafe Spice Namaste is losing it's way these days with complacency in the kitchen.  Brick Lane is riddled with problems these days and is very hard to recommend an restaurant there.

For Vegetarian, good dosas both the Ravi Shankar and the other big one on Drummond Street, Camden are pretty good.

A new restauarant Imli in Wardour street is pretty good more Tapas style with small dishes but they were pretty consistent and the restaurant is quite trendy.  

I would also recommend Masaladar on Tooting High Street, very good deals on delivery too, their food is much the same as the Bombay Bicycle club but half the price.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Is the Mirch Masaleh (note the different spelling) opposite Tulse Hill train station the same chain as the Mirch Masala that everyone goes on about?


----------



## RAAAHH (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ch4 Documentary*

We are making a series of films investigating British Identity and the national dish of curry. 

We are looking for people with interesting stories around curry and how it has influenced their identity. Please email us a little bit about yourself and your story.<spamcunt>


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2006)

RAAAHH said:
			
		

> We are looking for people with interesting stories around curry and how it has influenced their identity. Please email us a little bit about yourself and your story.<spamcunt>


We're looking for posters who  contribute something to this community rather than lazy fucking researchers who  treat it as a free resource for their own pocket-lining  ends.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2006)

Yum yum, i just had a lovely sag aloo and rice from sweet and spicy on brick lane, with onion salad and red sauce, and it was truly delicious    - can't say it had any noticeable effect on my identity tho


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 8, 2006)

The best curry in London also happens to be authentic, not the gloopy amalgamation of English influenced gunge normally experienced in some flock-walled hovel.

VAMA in The Kings Road is run by a very clever guy and his family, another part of his business supplies regional menus to most major airlines that fly out to Asia and the far east.

The menu at VAMA is written in dialects, i.e what language is most likely to be spoken should you decide to go there. The subtle differences in taste a few miles, or a range of hills can make are all there to be discovered on the menu. If you're feeling boring you can have a chicken tikka masala, however it WILL be the nicest and most different dish you have experienced.

The one drawback is that besides it's slightly odd location down the wrong end of Kings Road it is not cheap, however you do get what you pay for, and the service is great. Finally if you can afford the £60 bottle of Gerwurtzraminer go for it as it's miles ahead of the cheaper one, and will enhance the dishes you order, also the cardamon, raisin & curd cheese samosa dessert is amazing.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 8, 2006)

Everest Curry House on Lewisham Way. Tamil cooking.


----------



## paolo (Apr 9, 2006)

In amidst all the authentic curry thing... does anyone else want to own up to the guilty pleasure of british curry? Yum yum... the best comfort food ever. Can I have 87 plain Naans and a Chicken Tikka Massala. And some popadoms. With the mint sauce.  Second only to sausage and mash.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't remember which places I've been to, but I can honestly say I've never had a bad curry in Tooting.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Cobra? Cold, fizzy stuff? You surprise me William.



Didn't have any choice, one offy only, with either that or Fosters and suchlike 

Cobra's not too bad, in small doses. Had beter beer later in the Pride of Spitalfields.



> I've heard good things about the Lahore, must give it a try soon.



Feedback please!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I can't remember which places I've been to, but I can honestly say I've never had a bad curry in Tooting.



*TOOTING CURRY NIGHT!!!!* -- post Easter.

Watch relevant spaces!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 11, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Is the Mirch Masaleh (note the different spelling) opposite Tulse Hill train station the same chain as the Mirch Masala that everyone goes on about?



I dont think so, the Mirch Masala everyone raves about has branches in Tooting and Norbury.


----------



## barneymagrew (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, beware of cheap imitations.There's also an outfit that does home delivery and uses the Mursh's name on the leaflet. It's kak. Tooting or Norbury only.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I dont think so, the Mirch Masala everyone raves about has branches in Tooting and Norbury.




I got curry from the Mirch Masaleh in Tulse Hill and wasn't terribly impressed tbh.... will have to try the real thing soon.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> *TOOTING CURRY NIGHT!!!!* -- post Easter.
> 
> Watch relevant spaces!


terrif idea! umm, can we leave it to you to organise it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> terrif idea! umm, can we leave it to you to organise it?



Yes. But might end up being earlyish May or so ...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 11, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I got curry from the Mirch Masaleh in Tulse Hill and wasn't terribly impressed tbh.... will have to try the real thing soon.



Its a common name, apparently Mirch means Chilli and Masala means Spices.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I'll admit I haven't read the whole thread, but can anyone recommend good curryhouses in St Reatham?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> OK, I'll admit I haven't read the whole thread, but can anyone recommend good curryhouses in St Reatham?



If you think there are some tip-top places on Brick lane you'll think anywhere else is good. So the first place you see, that'll be good.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

cheers for that. the sun shines just that little brighter for knowing that


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> cheers for that. the sun shines just that little brighter for knowing that


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> OK, I'll admit I haven't read the whole thread, but can anyone recommend good curryhouses in St Reatham?



Get on the bus and go to Mirch Masala in Norbury!

Do it now!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

unfortunately, i only live in st nreatham - I work in brentford  
which mirch-joint is better, IYO - tooting or norbury?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 13, 2006)

*Here is the list in full*

Easy to tell it's Thursday before the Bank holiday.    

Maybe I'll get a poll together in another couple of weeks and we'll arrange a trip to the most popular. Maybe even combine it with a real ale pub crawl/walk first. So get in your favorite before the poll!

Khans				Brixton
Khans 				Battersea
Saloos				SW1
Radha Krishna Bhavan		Tooting
New Tayyabs 			WhiteChapel
Mirch Masala 			Tooting
Mirch Masala			Norbury
Punjab				Neal Street
Bengal Clipper 			Shad Thames
Rasa
Masala Zone
Kastoori				Tooting
Shri Krishna			Tooting
Sarkels				Southfields
Tabaq				South Clapham
Tandoori Nights			Dulwich
Mo’s 				Wembly/Southall
India Club 			Strand
Ragam				Cleveland Street
Shahee Belpoori			Norbury
Jai Krishna 			Stroud Green Road
Lahore Kebab House		Commercial Road
Spices 				Islington
Café Naz			             Brick Lane
Depa Tandoori			Leigh Street
Cafe Spice Namaste 		Prescott Street
sri thai soho 			Old compton street Soho
Ravi Shankar			Drummond Street Camden 
Imli				Wardour street
Masaladar 			Tooting
sweet and spicy 			brick lane
VAMA 				Kings Road
Everest Curry House 		Lewisham Way.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2006)

Another Dead Cheap Dead Good spot is in Lewisham - just opened - its a Sri Lankan canteen - opposite the HSBC at the end of Lee High Road as it comes into Lewisham.

(oi oi lewisham crew)


----------



## STFC (Apr 15, 2006)

Might not be the best, but Ghurkas on Sydenham Road is pretty fucking good. Went there tonight for the first time in a few months, great food and really good service. Well worth a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2006)

I once had a nice custard in a curryhouse in hackney somewhere, its a bit useless not knowing the name or exact location though.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> also Shri Krisna further down Tooting High St almost Colliers wood



finally went there on Sunday. absolutely fantastic food.. i had a dhansak which was a million miles away from the norm - light, delicate, citrussy, beautiful..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 23, 2006)

Hammerntongues mentioned places around East/West Ham.  One very good place that I used to go to with colleagues was Sheezam Tandoori on Barking Road.  A very basic place, like an Indian greasy spoon, but the food is very nice, and very cheap - about 2.50 a dish, and the servings are enormous.


----------



## top_biller (Apr 24, 2006)

Finally got round to going to Khans on Brixton Water Lane on Saturday night. It was fantastic - we had some pretty hardcore curry afficionados with us and it got a "top five in London" from all of them. Really good, and very cheap - I think the bill was about 14 quid a head with loads of veg dishes and poppadums. Without drinks though, bottles of Cobra from the offy next door. 

Only small downside was that they initially sat us downstairs in the atmospherically lacking overflow area, next to the toilets. When we asked to be moved upstairs they weren't very receptive, saying that they then had to carry all our food up the stairs! Anyway, we got moved and it was much better, the service was great from then on.

So thumbs up, i'll be heading back on a regular basis.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 24, 2006)

I've just disovered that Mirch Masala have now opened restaurants in Southall and East London and now have a website.

Mirch Masala


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 24, 2006)

Went to the Punjab (Neal St) again Sat night, was good as I remembered. Mmm, pickled chicken with the nicest aubergine (baigan) I've ever had.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 24, 2006)

Went to Malabar in Bloomsbury last night and I have to say it was very good.

http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile.aspx?rid=6221

South Indian food, sambars, coconut chutneys, dosas and the like were very nice indeed we shall be going back.


----------



## Skim (May 1, 2006)

That Rasa place in Stoke Newington is one of the best I've been to in London. Masala Zone in Islington is pretty good too.

For a huge dosa and divine mango lassi, there's a Kerala place on Battersea Rise which is worth checking out – can't remember the name but it's just by Clapham Common opposite Strada. Hold on, Google search... it's called Swayam Ruchi


----------



## Xanadu (May 1, 2006)

I'll be heading to either Rasa or Abi Ruchi tonight.  Not been to either yet, but I've read some really good reviews.

All of the guys that come over from Bangalore always rave about Masala Zone.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'll be heading to either Rasa or Abi Ruchi tonight.  Not been to either yet, but I've read some really good reviews.
> 
> All of the guys that come over from Bangalore always rave about Masala Zone.




So how did it go?


----------



## Xanadu (May 2, 2006)

Abi Ruchi - 3 gorgeous dishes, the rest were average to below average.

Masala dosa - Amazing
Some skewered lamb starter - Lovely
Lamb with roasted coconut main - delicious
parathas - above average
some sort of chicken curry - not great, but not terrible
Aubergine bhajee-style dish - not great, but not terrible
Stir-fry potato thing - kinda like an indian version of patatas bravas.  Not bad, but couldn't eat too much of it.

Absolutely stuffed though!  £35 for enough food for 3-4 people (also ordered some rice, mango lassi and a coke).


----------



## Mr Retro (May 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Lamb with roasted coconut main - delicious



That sounds like a fantastic dish.


----------



## Xanadu (May 2, 2006)

I thought it'd be like a xacuti (goan curry made with ground roasted coconut), but it was just like a normal lamb curry.  Tasty nonetheless.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 4, 2006)

I was in the Masala Zone last night. 

They have a deal of £8.50 for 2 courses ordered before 6.30pm. Although the "Real Indian Street Food" starters are refined for western taste they are still very tasty.

Mains of a Lamb and Coconut Curry (couldn't resist after Xanadu's description above) was tasty, nice and spicy but with no real evidence of coconut. Loads of tender lamb though. A Goan Prawn Curry was better with more flavours and again with loads of prawns.

Portions aren't huge but there is enough there and it means you are full rather than stuffed. 

Service is average at best. Will continue to visit when we need a nice tasty dinner in Soho but it's not a destination like the Lahore or New Tayyabs is.


----------



## Xanadu (May 5, 2006)

If you're in soho, looking for a *really* tasty curry, then cafe lazeez is perfect.  Unfortunately, it's not too cheap.


----------



## wonko the sane (May 13, 2006)

I went to Kastoori in Tooting lastnight (with my mum ), based on recomendations on this thread. It was good, not amazing though. But a different taste to other Indian places i have been. 

For starter's they had these little 'bomb' things which were like a crisp in the shape of a small cup follow of yogurt and spices which had been refigerated. You eat the whole thing in one mouthfull and it kinda exlodes in your mouth - very crazy. Pretty cool.

My mum found it wierd that it was the only place we walk passed on Tooting high street which only had white people eating in it. But we both enjoyed and the service was wicked! Thx urban!


----------



## Mr Retro (May 15, 2006)

Went to Mirch Masala yesterday afternoon. Really, really good. 

A dryish Lamb dish in a rich but not heavy onion sauce and a creamy and spicy lentil dish were fantastic.  

It's the kind of place that you could be a meat eater but order only veg dishes and not miss meat.


----------



## tarannau (May 15, 2006)

I don't know about that. Once you've had the lamb chops and the tandoor meats from Mirch, it's tough not to salivate fondly at the memory.

They're the best things on the menu there imo and, as good as the place is, I'm not certain it's the best place for veggies.

That lentil dish does sound fantastic mind...


----------



## Mr Retro (May 15, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'm not certain it's the best place for veggies.



Thinking back I take your point. There are as many veg dishes as meat ones but they are nearly all methi style so maybe would get a bit monotonous after a few visits. And I did have meat dishes to tuck into whilre I was singing the praises of the veggie ones. There are restaurants with more varied and interesting veg dishes in Tooting. 

But having said that my veggie wife was raving about the food and is looking forward to going back. 

As a favour to U-75 I'll keep visiting until the veg dishes *do* start to bore my wife and report back.  

For the record: poppadums, A lentil dish, A veg one, a meat one, a paratha and a rice with 2 cokes was £17.50.


----------



## tarannau (May 15, 2006)

Sounds a damn good plan Mr R - I reckon you should make a concerted effort to try and bore your wife with the veggie selection. It's a tough mission that someone really should undertake...
 

Try the lamb chops if you have a chance though. If you're anything like my family and friends, the table will be reduced to a series of gibbbering carnivores, desperately trying to gnaw the last absurdly tasty nuggets of meat from the bones.

On second thoughts, you may want to leave the wife at home for that mission...


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2006)

I'm a veggie and love Mirch, all the other veggies I've ever been with have as well so i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 17, 2006)

I was in the Lahore last night. It pisses on everything else in my opinion.


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I was in the Lahore last night. It pisses on everything else in my opinion.



In Tooting? Not as good as Mirch imho but good Samosas.


----------



## hiccup (May 17, 2006)

Had a take-out from this place:

Sagar, Hammersmith

the other day, it was fantastic. Amazing depth of flavour in all the dishes. Tempted to go back today.


----------



## tarannau (May 17, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> In Tooting? Not as good as Mirch imho but good Samosas.




I think he means the one in Commercial Road. Bloody good it is too, although I still reckon Mirch has got the edge with the tandoor items if my memory's correct. 

That said, as much as I like the place, Mirch's curries are a little more variable. It's all so subjective innit...


----------



## Mr Retro (May 17, 2006)

Ya, in commercial road.

We had a mixed tandoori starter and then tandoori lamb chops. I can't see how they could be improved tbh but as you say, it's so subjective. 

There is a spice (or mix of spices) in their spinach and lamb curry which I can't recognise. It's almost got a spearmint tone to it. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 17, 2006)

There is a Mirch Masala right across the road from the Lahore. We should meet and set up a table in the middle if the two. Get take-aways from both and have a tandoori-off.


----------



## Leon (May 17, 2006)

Went to Mirch in Norbury on the basis of this thread.

Thought:

The place was cool in the way it makes no attempt to be posh.

The food was good, but not amazing. It was however amazingly cheap which made up for it.

The breads were also amazing. Best naan I've had outside India.

Basically, I wanted to like it more than I did. You wouldn't take your mum there or anyone on a date. But it'd be the perfect place to go with your mates. I've been back twice for takeaways.

I haven't had any of the tandoor dishes yet though so I'll try them and maybe reservations about the main course will be revised.


----------



## tarannau (May 17, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> There is a Mirch Masala right across the road from the Lahore. We should meet and set up a table in the middle if the two. Get take-aways from both and have a tandoori-off.



Sounds good to me. I get the feeling that I'd be happy eating in either.

 

Leon's comments are pretty fair afaik. For me Mirch is all centered around the tandoors - the best things are the breads and the tandoor meats imo, with the curries good but not particularly outstanding. But at that value and with those fine tandoor snacks, who the hell are we to complain? 

Have more wings, chops, chapatis and naans in there is my advice...


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2006)

Kerala Mahal in West Croydon, proper South Indian
Tandoori Express, Deptford market, me and suz were the only people NOT speaking Hindi - the owners are from Haryana and know their shit, loads of luverlee Indian sweets, proper Chai.....bliss
Anwars Goodge Street - cheap cheerful, real deal burn yer face off Dhansak as good as any of the Parsi places in Colaba
Hydrabadi place at Aldgate, fogotten the name best Deccan/Moghul style eatery in London, not cheap but excellent


----------



## Dubversion (May 23, 2006)

Pie Face and I ended up in Safa in Camberwell Church Street on Sunday. Very good indeed - edging towards a 'modern' Indian without being overpriced or unsuccessfully experimental. Lots of fish and veggie options, all very well cooked and tasty. Pleasant staff, nice dining room etc etc. Lovely stuff


----------



## William of Walworth (May 23, 2006)

We've had good meals in Safas 

Looking forward to trying one or two of the ones mentioned by hipipol ...


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

don't know if it's been mentioned before but went to gurkha cottage in crystal palace last night.  lovely food.  had the khasi tandoori to start (cos it sounds like a toilet) and it was great.

you also get free poppadoms and a sweet sherry to start.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 24, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> had the khasi tandoori to start (cos it sounds like a toilet) and it was great.


----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2006)

*This is most amazing place*

Quote Hektik
"the india club at 140 the strand (just by waterloo bridge).

the set menu is classic southern indian food, and for 12 quid you get an amazing amount: poppadums, onion bahji, chilli bahji, dhoti, lamb bhuna, chicken curry, vegetable dahl, a potato curry thing, rice and naan.

plus it is bring your own booze.

dont take people who require the place to look nice though - it looks like a 1970's canteen, and not in an 'ironic' way either, it just has never been done up, so it is a bit (lot) worn about the edges. it's really hard to find as well, as there is no advertising, you just go up 3 flights of stairs from the main road, and its tucked away."

This place is full of the staff from the Indian High Commission having their lunchs and dinners, reminds me of Hotels I have stayed in in India, pretty grotty surroundings, but the foods great, well worth the visit


----------



## wonko the sane (May 30, 2006)

Me and Zoe Herself went to Mirch Masala in Tooting the other night, again on the recomendation of this thread.

Was really good and cheap... thanks!


----------



## chico enrico (May 31, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> No there aren't. There isn't one restaurant on Brick Lane making authentic Indian or Pakistani food. In fact *not* bringing your friend here would be a good start in itself.
> 
> fanny batter!! Aladdins on brick lane is the business. ive been going there over 20 years and never had a bad meal (and ive been to most of the other places mentioned here so i know what it's all about)


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2006)

The way to gauge whether a Curry House is any good is the number of Indians eating there. If its choc a bloc with South Asians you know the foods going to be good.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 31, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> fanny batter!! Aladdins on brick lane is the business. ive been going there over 20 years and never had a bad meal (and ive been to most of the other places mentioned here so i know what it's all about)



Is Aladdins the white place on a corner or is that Preem?


----------



## chico enrico (May 31, 2006)

think that's preem. aladdin's probably the last or 2nd last one up that stretch. think just before the vibe bar but on other side. it's tops!!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 1, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> think that's preem. aladdin's probably the last or 2nd last one up that stretch. think just before the vibe bar but on other side. it's tops!!



Fair play, if you like it, you like it. 

I've not heard of it to be honest and you'll forgive me if I'm sceptical of weather it is indeed "tops" - I've had too many shit meals on Formula Curry Lane


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 1, 2006)

and so have i. in fact pretty much every other curry house on BL i concede IS SHIT, but aladdin stands out like a beacon at sea. I've been going there for over twenty years and it is glorious. plus, regarding its 'authenticity' during the week it's just full old indian folk, it's only at weekends it's full of the lager and curry swilling hordes, like everywhere there over the past 5 years or so


----------



## vince noir (Jun 1, 2006)

The Indian Ocean on Holloway Road is absolutely fantastic...


----------



## Leon (Jun 5, 2006)

Have to say, after living in Swansea for nearly four years, the curry houses there are in general much better.

Mumbai, just off Mumbles Road, is awesome.


----------

